# Gas Mileage



## jonobadboy (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi All,

I just recently purchased a Maxima 2000 SE. I previously owned a 1996 GLE.

On my '96 I got about 500KM on one tank of gas.

On my '00 I'm only getting 380KM on a tank of gas...

Any ideas as to what can be done? I don't believe it's driving habits because I don't start/stop like a crazy guy...


----------



## JoE'sMaX (Dec 9, 2004)

*same gas problem.*

I JUST BOUGHT A 01 MAX AND I'M HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM. I'M BARELY GETTING ABOUT 200+ MILES OUT OF THE TANK. I DONT UNDERSTAND IT BECAUSE I DONT RACE THE CAR LIGHT TO LIGHT. THE TANK ITSELF HOLDS ABOUT 18.5 GALLONS. WHICH IS PRETTY BIG TANK FOR A CAR. BUT WHAT I HAVE FOUND IS THAT THE LOW FUEL LIGHT COMES ON WHEN THE TANK IS AT ABOUT 4 GALS LEFT IN THERE. EVERYTIME I FILL UP WHEN MY LIGHT COMES ON IT ONLY TAKES ABOUT 14 GALS TO FILL IT TO THE BRIM. 

I THINK EVERY PERSON WHO OWNS A 00-02 HAS TO EXPERINCE THE SAME PROBLEM. I THINK I MIGHT GO TO MY DEALER AND HAVE HIM CHECK THE GAS FILTER.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

JoE'sMaX: Your filter is in the tank and rarely need cleaning. I hava a write-up on my website on how to replace the fuel pump and that is the same way you need to clean the filter. There isn't really a replacement.

As for the gas mileage. It has been so long since I have been stock I don't remember what normal milage on a tank is. Know I avaerage 270 per tank full and get as low as 170 and a high of 320...depending on driving habits. Hope that helps.
Oh the light comes on at about 3-4 gal left depending on the psition of your sending unit.


----------



## crazymagman (Aug 1, 2004)

I've gotten anywhere from 240miles to 315 miles out of a tank of gas. Usually I am in the 275 to 290 mile range....


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*380 should be right*



jonobadboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just recently purchased a Maxima 2000 SE. I previously owned a 1996 GLE.
> 
> ...



You should fill up your tank. I also have a 2000 maxima and i usually fill my car up every 7 days...lasts pretty good in my opinion, and i do drive it a lot...it usually goes up to 345-350 before i fill it back up again. and ur 96 and 2000 are different..more hp in 2000


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*maybe theres a prob with ur car*



JoE'sMaX said:


> I JUST BOUGHT A 01 MAX AND I'M HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM. I'M BARELY GETTING ABOUT 200+ MILES OUT OF THE TANK. I DONT UNDERSTAND IT BECAUSE I DONT RACE THE CAR LIGHT TO LIGHT. THE TANK ITSELF HOLDS ABOUT 18.5 GALLONS. WHICH IS PRETTY BIG TANK FOR A CAR. BUT WHAT I HAVE FOUND IS THAT THE LOW FUEL LIGHT COMES ON WHEN THE TANK IS AT ABOUT 4 GALS LEFT IN THERE. EVERYTIME I FILL UP WHEN MY LIGHT COMES ON IT ONLY TAKES ABOUT 14 GALS TO FILL IT TO THE BRIM.
> 
> I THINK EVERY PERSON WHO OWNS A 00-02 HAS TO EXPERINCE THE SAME PROBLEM. I THINK I MIGHT GO TO MY DEALER AND HAVE HIM CHECK THE GAS FILTER.



i mean your car could have a problem like maybe a sensor going bad and that maybe sending more fuel through ur car. i have a 2000 and i get atleast 345-350 before i fill it back up


----------



## jonobadboy (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions...

Christmas night I found myself with a flat tire. Called CAA and they pumped up the flat. 

Found that the other tires were very low. He said that pressure should be 44PSI and mine were at 28. Since it was -30C (that is not a typo) I can see why the flat would happen.

Now I'm thinking that when I got my car that the tires must've been under-inflated. I've read that under-inflated tires affect gas mileage, so I will find out in the next little while if it was just the tires.

I haven't seen any 'service soon' lights on my vehicle. I am thinking of taking it into my dealer and have them look at the sensors anyway. 

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*44 too high*



jonobadboy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions...
> 
> Christmas night I found myself with a flat tire. Called CAA and they pumped up the flat.
> 
> ...


check under your center console it should say front 33 psi...and rear 30 psi.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I run 30 all the way around and get 340-360 out of every tank.


----------

